# Marzocchi Dirt Jumper Street 24"



## Spuk (29. April 2016)

Hallo, ich verkaufe oder tausche meine DJ Street 24", die Gabel hat nur ein paar Gebrauchsspuren, Federt noch super und Zubehörsatz ist auch da! 
Würde mich riesig freuen wenn sich einer per PN bei mir meldet!!!
Mfg


----------



## Spuk (29. April 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

